# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Peiling van de week: Vind jij met pensioen gaan slecht voor de gezondheid?

## Leontien

> Met pensioen gaan is slecht voor zowel je fysieke als geestelijke gezondheid op lange termijn. Op korte termijn gaat de gezondheid er wel op vooruit. Uit onderzoek blijkt dat de kans dat mensen hun gezondheid als 'zeer goed' of 'uitstekend' bestempelen door pensionering met zo'n veertig procent verkleind wordt.


ad.nl

Denk jij dat als mensen met pensioen gaan er lichamelijk en geestelijk op achteruitgaan? Of heb je het zelf ondervonden?

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## Wendy

Ik heb nee gestemd, omdat ik denk dat het niet slecht voor je gezondheid hoeft te zijn. Het is net hoe je in het leven staat, maar je hebt andere invulling nodig. Als je zo her en daar vrijwilligerswerk kan doen, voel je je nog wel betrokken bij de maatschappij. Al kan ik me wel voorstellen dat het moeilijk kan zijn om een andere draai te geven aan je leven als je met pensioen gaat.

----------


## ferrie1

Ik denk dat dit afhangt van persoon tot persoon. Ikzelf ben al 3 jaar op brugpensioen ( ben nu 61 ) en heb mij nog geen moment verveeld. Kleinkinderen , dieren , tuin 6000m² , fietsen en wandelen met de hond. Het komt er op neer dat je bezig moet blijven en fit.
ferrie1

----------


## z512099

Ik stemde ja. Rust roest. Pensioen: het woord alleen al... Pensioen is doodgaan. Ik zal nooit met pensioen gaan. Ik haat het woord pensioen.

----------


## appy

Ik heb altijd 6 of 7 dagen per week gewerkt tot ik depressief en werkloos werd. Toen het duidelijk werd dat ik niet meer kon werken, ben ik toch weer actief geworden als vrijwilliger in de cliëntenraad van een verzorgingshuis en ald bestuurslid van de plaatselijke ouderenbond. 
Dit heeft mijn gezondheid ten goede veranderd. Ik ben nu 78 en langzamerhand mijn vrijwilligers werk aan het verminderen, maar ik wil het niet helemaal missen.
Ik heb dus nee gestemd.

----------

